# The kind of paint for a fume hood



## PreciousMexpert (Nov 3, 2010)

I know we have several different choices in this forum but sometimes its not possible to get those locally
like 4metals idea of painting it with the stuff they use for pick-ups
Also Chris said PVC

In my local hardware I found Exterior Latex for painting plastic sidings
On the Can it said use a alkyd primer 

Then would it be OK to just paint the fume hood with Exterior Latex

Also another thing I thought Latex was water base than that seems like it would not be a good choice.
That like a PVC paint
I hope somebody can straighten this out for me 
Thanks


----------



## goldnugget77 (Nov 3, 2010)

I am not sure about this but oil paint seems like a good idea to me but I am not an expert i am just using common sense

I would look at what the manufacturers of Fume hoods use.
I would assume metal painted with oil base paint.

So wood painted with oil would be good


----------



## qst42know (Nov 3, 2010)

I have not used this but it looks pretty easy a water based catalyzed epoxy.

http://www.kpg-industrial.com/products/waterbased_epoxy_k0244_series


----------



## golddie (Nov 7, 2010)

There must be different grades of plywood
I probably bought a cheap kind and it is absorbing a lot of oil paint
Something to pay attention to for future use.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 7, 2010)

Did you use a primer first?


----------



## golddie (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Barren 
I didn't know that you could use primer before oil paint
anyway it too late now
I already did 3 coats of oil
I will do 1 more
than I have the kind of latex paint that people use for painting their home siding that is made from plastic


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 7, 2010)

Latex over oil? I see problems!


----------



## golddie (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Barren
Take a look at this



> Exterior Latex for painting plastic sidings
> On the Can it said use a alkyd primer


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 7, 2010)

golddie said:


> Hi Barren
> Take a look at this
> 
> 
> ...



Generaly when you paint with one layer of oil and one layer of latex the pint will not adhere and you will have pealing of the piant. 

You should use a base paint when painting new wood as it seals the wood and will also reduce the wicking action.


----------

